# What is the best/cheapest place to get running rigging



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

Just wanted to know what the best/cheapest place you guys/gals have found to get running rigging. West Marine seems to have inflated prices. Do you all mail order? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Defender.com for me.

I met a guy who used lines from Home Depot


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Shannon Hardware is a major supplier of the oil service fleet here in the southland of USA.


----------



## primerate84 (Jun 14, 2006)

I second Defender. I just bought a halyard and sheets and after extensive comparison, Defender was the best deal.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I wouldnt get running rigging from Home Depot but I found some really cheap dock lines there.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I have bought halyards and sheets from Defender - both high tech stuff that needed a core splice and dacron double braid. Only disadvantage is you need to know what you want as you have to specify line type/material, diameter, length, eyes and splices needed, etc. May be a bit much for the new sailor, though catalog has some good guides to help. Their rigger seems to do nice work.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I've used the Ship's Store and Rigging, located at my marina, since I believe in supporting our local riggers. Whether a daysailer or a Maxi, they have everything you'd need to rig your sailboat and are trusted by world class sailors. I've also found their prices to be competitive with the discount shops, like Defender.


----------



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone use Ebay for their running rigging? I have looked a few times, but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

I believe the name is riggingonly.com but you might google that. Professional quality, one of the few places I have been able to find isomat stuff, prices not too bad, and pro quality hardware.


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

*Running rigging*

Try Cajun Trading in Nova Scotia. Before you tune this out as too distant, I'm in Southern California and just got a new spinnaker halyard from them (I chafed through the old one) delivered to my door at about half the price WM wanted for just the line. I rigged my whole boat with their line a few years ago after the WM stuff went to pot way too soon. Take a look at their website: cajuntrading.ca, I really highly recommend them.


----------



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

good call with cajun trading their prices are very competitive. How expensive is their shipping?


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Why not sailnet to do your part to support this site?
pigslo


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

It looks like you guys have him covered with the rope, but I didn't see any blocks. I use Garhauer.com You can buy direct and they ship fast.

I bought a vang for my boat from Garhauer for $103, and it was going to run me about $350 at the (only) local sail shop using Harken parts at West prices. The added bonus was that the vang came pre-assembled with a nice eye splice in the line.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

i used Milwaukee Rigging via ebay and got great service and pricing.


----------



## zoom555 (Jun 7, 2007)

I replaced my jib sheets through an eBay buy from Cajun Trading last summer (they also sell direct from their website, as was mentioned above). I also picked up 150' of anchor line (on which they spliced in a stainless thimble). I was pleased with the service, price and speed of shipping.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Make sure you check West Marine's rigging sale though. I got some at half price last year, and not WM's half price, the regular half price. I checked around.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cjmcfall said:


> Does anyone use Ebay for their running rigging? I have looked a few times, but never pulled the trigger.


I bought a set from Cajun Trading two years ago. couldnt be happier! the shipping was under $25.00 from their place to Vegas for a complete set of rigging.
edit: forgot to mention it came ready to run with stainless clips and hardware.


----------



## MABON01 (Mar 29, 2008)

West Marine has priced themselves out of the market (Look at your competetors pricing); I'll stop my rant here.... I just bought all new running rigging from defender. All Samson lines and I do the splices myself. Doing double braid really isn't that hard to do. One trick that makes it easier, is to add an inch or two when you choke out the core at the eye; what is mark one at the core.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

www.apsltd.com They're local for me, but they do mail order also.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm looking for Yale "Spectrum" Yacht braid specifically for sheets and couldn't find it anywhere. I checked Defender. It's in their catalogue, but even Defender seemed to only have a few Yale products...anyone?


----------



## jkliegman (Nov 13, 2005)

*WM vs Defender*

Only problem with Defender is that you better be pretty sure that you're ordering EXACTLY what you want. It can go back ok, but what a pain!

Defender usually runs about 20% less than WM, but if you don't know exactly what you want you can order at a WM store, check it out and return it ok for what you really need. [Whe I do this I always buy the one I really need from WM as a courtesy.]

WM will meet any price if it's not a "sale."

Keep a lookout for spring and early season specials at WM, the pricing isusually 30-50% off. For example I just got a Nicro solar vent, stainless steel, retail $159 bucks for $99!

In any case: If your life depends upon it, get the best price on the BEST product no matter what it costs!

Jon
"Lickity Split"


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I replaced all of my running rigging this year and used Milwaukee Rigging (via eBay) and Garhauer.com

Both places provide great customer service and fast shipping. If you use Milwaukee Rigging, email them for custom items and items not listed on eBay. I found the basics of what I wanted through their eBay listings and then emailed them with a few changes/custom mods that I needed. 

Prices with both vendors are VERY good.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

I watched the clearance sales at APS (apsltd.com) last winter and picked up four Yale Crystalyne Vectran halyards for less than the cost of regular dacron. I was also able to pick up some spare Marlow jib, main, and staysail sheets at clearance prices.

Henry
Chiquita


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

I replaced every bit of running rigging on my boat last year, over a few months. I ordered from Layline and found them to be price-competitive and quick. Even with the splicing, orders always went out within a couple days.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

TrueBlue said:


> I believe in supporting our local riggers.


Thank you. I wish more boaters would realize how important that is.


----------

